# That was it! Updated: My long and hard birth story



## HappyAnjeL

So nervous I just stood up and felt a gush off fluid, thought maybe I peed myself because I have been pretty good at that this pregnancy.. but after I wiped it was clear :thumbup: and it was still trickling into the toilet.. I changed undies, sat back down and stood up again and soaked those too!! :happydance: I'm on my 3rd pair of soaked undies and doctor just called back to tell me to go in.. Of course I was being induced tomorrow anyway but soo happy to be going on my own!!!


----------



## sealy76

HappyAnjeL said:


> So nervous I just stood up and felt a gush off fluid, thought maybe I peed myself because I have been pretty good at that this pregnancy.. but after I wiped it was clear :thumbup: and it was still trickling into the toilet.. I changed undies, sat back down and stood up again and soaked those too!! :happydance: I'm on my 3rd pair of soaked undies and doctor just called back to tell me to go in.. Of course I was being induced tomorrow anyway but soo happy to be going on my own!!!

goodluck hun thinking of you! Exciting times hope everything goes smoothly, just think few hours you be holding your baby xx


----------



## MyMomToldMe

Good luck!!


----------



## domesticdiva

How exciting. If this is it, congrats for going on your own before induction! That's awesome.
Not many people have the water breaking experience before all the other signs & yet it's what everyone pictures labor beginning like.
Mine was broken for me the two times I labored.


----------



## cdj1

Good luck to you! So exciting! x


----------



## crazylady5

ooh i wonder if your baby is out yet>? oooooh good luck ! x


----------



## Scaredy cat

Best of luck! Love that it took you 3 pairs of pants "to be sure" haha


----------



## lianne82

Ooooh good luck!! Hope it's not too long


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck xx


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Thanks everyone.. I had my little girl on Monday night. She is perfect and we are so in love with her already. Didn't progress on my own and still had to be induced.. had a horrible long labor and ended up with a Cesarean. I'm stuck at the hospital till Friday but I will update with pictures and her birth story when I'm not using my crappy phone..


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations :flower: x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Went into the hospital on Sunday night after my water broke just before 6pm. I was only 3 cm dilated when I was first checked. They let me go til 6am Monday in hopes that I would really get going on my own. Had contractions all night long but at 6am I was still only 3-4 cm so they hooked me up to an IV of pitocin. The pitocin made the contractions stronger but a few hours of really bad contractions I was still not progressing much.. I ended up getting Sadol (spell?) which didn't help with the pain itself but made me feel really out of it so I wasnt so focused on it. Progressed to 7 cm in what seemed like no time. Then contractions were REALLY close together and coming REALLY strong. Got more Sadol and it didn't seem to help at all the second time. after over an hour of unbearable contractions, I asked for an Epidural. The Anesthesiologist was busy so had to wait 45 minutes for the on call to get there (it was a holiday) I was in excruciating pain and my mother had to leave bc she was getting so upset. I didn't even feel the epidural get put in. and within minutes my pain disappeared. I quickly progressed to 10 and was told to start pushing by a nurse (even though my doctor was in surgery) because her head was too far back still to deliver. I pushed 3 sets of 10 seconds with all my might for well over 2 hours. My heartrate started rising a lot with every set and the babies was dropping. When my doctor finally got there, he checked me and said there was no chance she was going to come out vaginally, and she was in a bad position so forceps and vac were not options. So they prepped me for a cesarean and then me OH was allowed in. Not being able to move my legs or wiggle my toes was really weird, but within 15 minutes at 6:42pm my 8 lb baby girl was born.. Healthy, strong and the most gorgeous little bundle of joy I could ever imagine.


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Congrats hunn :) x


----------



## LostAndAlone

aww congrats hun! Hope you heal fast and you and baby get home soon x


----------



## MiniKiwi

Congrats on your little girl, hope you have a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## Amzily

Congrats, hope your recovery is going well and you're enjoying being a mummy.


----------



## Bluesea

you're a trooper! thanks for sharing and hope you and baby get to go home soon! congrats and take care :flower:


----------



## Princess_K

Congrats


----------



## Lea05x

Aww congratulations-thanks for sharing your story x


----------



## sealy76

:hugs:Congratulations hun! All worth it in then end. Thankfully they say it is alwaya a pain we forget. :hugs:


----------



## lianne82

Ah congratulations! I hope you recover quickly x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Thank you everyone.. I am enjoying being a mommy thank you to my amazing OH. He has really stepped up and helped out with way more than I ever knew I could possibly need. He has been GREAT with baby and hes been taking care of me. He hates putting her down and gets up EVERY time she cries even if its for a feed (I'm BFing) We are really lucky to have him.


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats hun!! xx


----------



## NihilSineDeo

congrats!!!!! put up some pics when you get a chance! 
how are you feeling after c-section? do you feel you're recovering well?


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats to you!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Thank you! I am feeling well, I am still slightly sore but I have managed the pain since the csection with just plain ole motrin. The hospital was insisting I "don't be a hero and take some percoset or vicodin" but I really didn't feel I needed it.. I have been home for 2 nights now and managing to get around and care for baby etc. pretty well.


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------

